# 2002 f150 7700 Thinking about plowing?



## sempertrue (Sep 11, 2004)

Is the vehicle capable of plowing. I would be doing 5 or 6 driveways per storm all paved in town. I live in Central Maine and we get all that heavy snow from the public plows that go by. Any certain size or type? I plow at my work but im spoiled. Weve got a v plow and sander on a f450. Not quite sure what my f150 is capable of. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Hi, sempertrue. I'm just south of you about 30 miles (Palermo). Sure, you can put a plow on that F150. But if it's still under warranty, you want to check with your dealer. Some 1/2 ton Fords aren't built for it and putting a plow on it will void the warranty. If you do, get a 7 1/2' foot. Fisher is the most common around here (built in Rockland). There might be a Fisher dealer in Waterville (check the Yellow Pages). If not, O'Connor's in Augusta is where I get all my snow equipment. Boss snowplows has a dealer in Windsor. They're fairly new around here, but marketing aggressively. Friend of mine here has a Boss "V" and likes it.

If you want to get together sometime, let me know. I'm always thinking "snow" all year (see my signature).


----------



## sempertrue (Sep 11, 2004)

*Thanks Mick*

I appreciate it. The dealer told me when I bought the truck that it was the only F150 they had available that would warranty a plow. I really do not care anyway. I will not be doing too much plowing. I dont think anyway. Depends on how much the wife is annoy'n me. I agrre a 7 1/2 is the way to go. My gfavw is 3760. Should I consider a lighter plow? Just want the most bang for my buck. I love the v plow but cant afford it. Definately would like to stay under $3000. Thanks Chris


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

For quality issues, I wouldn't worry about trying to find a lighter plow. Look into a Fisher 7.5' LD (Light Duty) model or a Homesteader. If you think there is a chance that you'll want to plow more than your own driveway, opt for the 7.5' RD (Regular Duty).

There is no V Plow that would be a good match for a 1/2 ton. Except for a couple of brands I'd rather not go into.

Keep an open mind with respect to that $3,000 limit.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

i had the same truck but an 01. the 7700 is kind of like a light duty 250. mine had the plow prep but i never hung a plow on it. if you have the plow prep go with a 7'6" plow.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

meyers makes a special 7.5 for ford f150s might try there website


----------

